# Werkszeugspitze Radiergummi bzw Kopierstempel



## Segelflieger (6. Januar 2006)

Bislang war ich beim Arbeiten mit "Radiergummi" bzw. "Kopierstempel" gewohnt einen Kreis zu haben. Man sah dann die Größe der Spitze.

Aus welchem Grund auch immer, zeigt sich jetzt beim Radiergummi das Symbol eines Radiergummis und beim Kopierstempel das Symbol eine kleinen Stempels.

Was muß ich machen, um zum "Kreis" als Werkzeugspitze wieder zurückzukommen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Januar 2006)

Das haben wir gleich...

Geh mal in deine Voreinstellungen unter dem Menü Reiter Bearbeiten, da nimmst du den Punkt "*Bildschirm- und Zeigerdarstellung*" und klickst bei *Malwerkzeuge "Größe der Spitze"* an.


----------



## Segelflieger (6. Januar 2006)

Hat geholfen - dankeschön Jan Seifert


----------



## susi22 (6. Januar 2006)

Oder einmal kurz die (Shift) Grossstelltaste drücken. Die verändert die Zeiger sämtlicher Pinsel Stempel und Markierwerkzeuge.


----------

